# Kicker Motor Steering Question



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a tiller kicker motor which I use alot for certain situations. However, I would like to be able to use the wheel to steer for other situations like pulling plugs etc. 
Has anyone used the tie rods that attach the kicker to the main motor steering system? It looks like a good idea but is probably alot of work to steer unless the big motor is also running. I see Cabela's has some generic connectors for around 30 bucks. Anybody had any luck or other suggestions?

Thanks!
Smell


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I use the rod that connects to the big motor. The trick is to have a big enough kicker motor for the size of your boat. I have a 18ft G3, with a 150 yamaha, and a 8.8 yamaha kicker. Your steering isn't going to be as good. With me set up I should have gone with a bigger kicker motor, but I still use this one with the steering wheel while cranking, and it works, we boat a lot of walleyes.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

My tie rod linkage has 2 knuckles on it so I tilt the big motor out of the water and its no problem steering my kicker.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ileddog said:


> My tie rod linkage has 2 knuckles on it so I tilt the big motor out of the water and its no problem steering my kicker.


Ditto, I had the same thing on my last boat and it worked fine.


----------

